# Looking for free OpenSource web design software



## geocad (Aug 29, 2007)

I was curious to know if anyone here at MT can recommend a free open source web design software program.  I'm currently working at an elementary school as a computer lab teacher and want to get the older kids (4th & 5th graders) into designing their own class website.  Since I'm talking about a public school, it's a no-brainer that there is ZERO budget for new software.

In addition to an open source web design application, I'm also interested in free open source graphics software (similar to Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw), video editing (similar to Adobe After Effects), photo editing (like Photoshop), and DVD creation software.

Unfortunately, the computer lab is currently limited to MAC computers only.  But, if you know of Windows OS applications too, I'll take it.  I'm planning on getting at least one PC up and running in the very near future.

Thanks for your help with inspiring young kids to learn more about web design, graphic arts, and video editing!

~G


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ <- in development for OS-X (graphics)
http://gimp.org <- Graphics
http://nvu.com <- Web, it's somewhat buggy but the best I know of for WYSIWYG editors.


----------



## geocad (Aug 29, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ <- in development for OS-X (graphics)
> http://gimp.org <- Graphics
> http://nvu.com <- Web, it's somewhat buggy but the best I know of for WYSIWYG editors.


 
Thanks for the links. I'll check them out. Please keep them coming and please provide a rating base on your personal experience. Am I missing something or does the Xaraxtreme have a cost associated with the license?

~G


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 29, 2007)

It's open source now, Linux version is available, OS-X is in the plans, but not there yet.  If it's what you're looking for it might be worth keeping a eye on though.


----------



## bignick (Aug 29, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ <- in development for OS-X (graphics)
> http://gimp.org <- Graphics
> http://nvu.com <- Web, it's somewhat buggy but the best I know of for WYSIWYG editors.



Nvu is kinda pain.  But it gets the job done for simple stuff.

Are you looking for open-source simply because it is free?

You may want to try phpDesigner for Windows, they used to have a free version.  Otherwise there is Visual Studio Express for Web Developers, but that's probably getting more complicated than you need.

http://www.mpsoftware.dk/downloads.php


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 31, 2007)

For absolute beginners who want to get some basic stuff done ; NVU is the very best.
The thing is that you can have the WYSIWYG thing but still can have a look at the code using the tabs.


----------

